# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  YouTube Freestyle Clip und Tutorial Kanal

## KoalaBr

Huhu,
Ich habe euch ein Video aus Bonaire mitgebracht, einen Spock 540: http://youtu.be/G-19G3q8YQs
Wer Lust hat kann sich ja auf dem YouTube Kanal noch umschauen und mich ggf abonnieren, wrde mich sehr freuen  :Wink: .... Ich werde in Zunkunft auch noch Tutorials und Spotguides hochladen. 
Lg

----------


## jostilan

Mega! Wirst du gesponsert?

----------

